# Woodworking resources and designs - free books, videos



## Shells (Feb 20, 2014)

I found a great web site today called www.archive.org It's devoted to getting everything on the planet (it appears) onto the website.

There are hundreds of books you can download on woodworking, carving, designs, furniture making, etc. from the earliest times to present. They have almost 6 million - yes, million - books. If you are downloading something, you have a choice of formats. Use PDF files if you see illustrations you might want to print out. It also has pure text (no illustrations in this) and Kindle format.

I found some lovely books and catalogs from the Victorian era, which is great, because I'm making a bedroom set. There are also two catalogs that show the carved onlays, appliques, that furniture workshops could purchase to apply to their pieces. Good enough details in photos to make patterns. 

Heck, for those that like wood carving, there are patterns (drawings) that go back to the 1500s. If you want to see master of the universe wood carving, check out Grinling Gibbons. His work is absolutely ethereal. There are also instruction books which I figure can be adapted to try power woodcarving - shows order of work, how to design, wood techniques. 

Videos - many available. Some of these have their own website or Youtube. Included such things as "Wood Whisperer".

I think I was on archive.org most of the day and now if I only had a few decades and a money tree, I could actually try to make some of these projects.

Another resource - Roku (streaming video) has a channel called Blix - there are currently 5 or 6 woodworking series available to watch. No subscription fees required for any of them (at present). 

Roku also has PBS and some of the Roy Underhill videos (20+) full-length, for free.

:laugh:


----------



## Wondai Woodie (Feb 17, 2014)

thank you Susan for the info, will check it out when I get time.
Cheers June


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shells said:


> I found a great web site today called www.archive.org It's devoted to getting everything on the planet (it appears) onto the website.:laugh:


Thank you for this sharing this find...
gots to pass this link around...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks again Susan...


----------

